
One Red Paper Clip - pmorici
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip
======
tazard
A fun incremental game that I always think of when I think about this story is
[http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/](http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/)

